# Your push-up limit



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

How many push-ups can you do without stopping?After seeing the thread,start doing pushups and share your result here!Go!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Before I broke my wrist, I could do about 40 slow ones (almost touching ground with nose and then holding).


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the most I did was something like seventy five in under one minute. Otherwise, thirty five-ish is where I'm "comfortable". I usually end up quitting out of boredom or lack of motivation before working my way up again.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think the most I did was something like seventy five in under one minute. Otherwise, thirty five-ish is where I'm "comfortable". I usually end up quitting out of boredom or lack of motivation before working my way up again.


Wow, that's quite impressive... The majority of the people I know in the military with me struggle to reach 60 in 2 minutes. 1 pushup every 8th of a second is crazy.










I can hit about 80-90 in two minutes, and about 65 without stopping.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

i could probably do 40....let me see....

nope, only 33


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

4. Meh.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

30-40 now. When I was in top shape, 100 or so. That's when I used to be able to do 30-40 pullups. I really need to get into that shape again.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Use to be able to do 100 push ups and 100 crunches.. Now I can do 26 push ups and 100 crunches and sit ups. I get really bored of crunches and sit ups though and just like "I dont feel like it anymore". Cant do pull ups but I can pull myself over a wall. I not sure how I can manage that and not a simple pull up though.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

20 at most. Usually stop at 15. Hey, once upon a time my upper body was relatively pathetic and I couldn't do 3 LOL


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't do more than about 15 in one go, I think I could improve on that if I managed to quit smoking cigarettes. I can do up to 75 in 5 sets separated by 30 seconds - 1 minute break between each set. So I have the fitness to do a lot more than 15 in a row, it's the lung capacity and air flow and blood O2 content which is the problem. Somebody improve my air intake and exhaust!


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh boy. Maybe like one on a _good day_. My arm strength is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Oh boy. Maybe like one on a _good day_. My arm strength is pretty pathetic.


Everyone starts at 0 cuz, give it a go and don't be dissuaded if you find it hard. Just be persistent and the rewards will begin to come :happy:

This is a useful link Hundred Pushups


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

In one go 25. But I'm struggling hard by 20 and I take a small "break" at the top.

I do HIIT a few times a week which include push-ups. I don't have very good upper body strength unfortunately.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

What are we counting as a rep?

If you're talking Michelle Obama "push-ups", I could keep going indefinitely. Hand release is around 15 at the moment. Standard chest to ground ROM is about 30.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

LittleDicky said:


> Use to be able to do 100 push ups and 100 crunches.. Now I can do 26 push ups and 100 crunches and sit ups. I get really bored of crunches and sit ups though and just like "I dont feel like it anymore". Cant do pull ups but I can pull myself over a wall. I not sure how I can manage that and not a simple pull up though.


You must have beautiful abs.

*bites*


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

100 (because I didn't care to try breaking that record) in 2005.

I'd rather not depress myself by doing it now.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Normally 30 fast ones without stopping. However, normally, in one round I can do 50 crunches.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Since I'm a lazy bum and have not worked out in 2 years, I can only do 5. Before, I used to be able to pump out 40 in a minute and maybe 50 in a minute in thirty. I tended to fall off after the first minute and those 10 additional ended up being the hardest. But in hindsight, I only trained to be able to do X amount in a minute and then lost motivation afterwards.

Kind of makes me wonder if I actually trained my body to its limits... Nope. Not going to happen. Too lazy.


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Some time ago I used to do 50 (or more in two series), it took me few long months to achieve that (I started with 5 per day!).
I don't know if I'm able to do so many now, maybe I'd try later (yeah, unfortunately I got bored).


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

When i was younger i could make 70-80 in a row. Now i can make 30-40.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Not much, a good reason to avoid the missionary position.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

100 in my prime but I stopped doing pushups in general. My wrist has been bothering me lately and I don't want to put extra strain on it. For some reason something like bench doesn't hurt as bad as pushups.

I can definitely crank them out but I'm trying to keep my body injury free as I can


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to do a lot more push-ups in my teens-early twenties. My wrists get sore after a lot and I generally have to pause in between if I am doing up to 100.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

In my prime shape i could do like 100, now i can only do like 30, maybe 40 if i push myself. But i havent worked out in a month, so i probably cant do more than 20 now.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

50 in a row (good form) as of today.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

All you guys putting up big numbers, how slow do you go? Slow is more difficult and hence better rewarding than fast.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

1 maybe? Hahaha no I can do 30 ish at best right now. I do not have the biggest arm muscles.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

In the army I used to be able to do about 75.

Now Im a lazy civillian I can only do 40 which is quite embarassing.

On another note thanks for the motivation to do press ups every morning now so I can stop being a useless waster.


----------



## Der (Dec 21, 2015)

I started Karate a couple months ago. I can do 15 before my arms start to tremble and I need to stop. I usually do one more for 16, because I figure that someday soon 16 will be the norm. Up and up. It's not embarrassing to start low, or to be out of your prime. What's nice about pushups is that you're only working out with yourself, you are your own challenge, and that should extend to how you appreciate what you can do.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

12.

I have no idea how to do arm strength without weights.
Sooooo just focusing on legs and core right now.
Core is abs right?
Never really memorized gym lingo.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Rather do em with proper form with resistance added than brag about such and such number of em in such and such a time. Focusing on form and adding resistance does a lot more in the long run than basically doing a push-up sprint. Instead of focusing on doing as many as one can in as short a time as possible (which will lead to poor form which leads to injury and not working your body to its fullest), work on being able to go as long as you can without worrying about how many you do but instead focusing on doing them properly and gradually increasing a resistance as you do so. 

Just my advice anyways. Back on topic, currently too sore to bother, hooray for post leg-day pain.


----------



## yerma (Jun 20, 2014)

50


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

All of Them.....


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

Mine is 80, just can't seem to get past that number!


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

4


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

None now unless I can find a way to stabilize my broken leg to do them.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> None now unless I can find a way to stabilize my broken leg to do them.


Hold the broken leg out straight in the air behind you: analogous to pushups with legs on a chair.

..._much_ harder, btw. ;-D


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

g_w said:


> Hold the broken leg out straight in the air behind you: analogous to pushups with legs on a chair.
> 
> ..._much_ harder, btw. ;-D


Try. It's freshly broken as of New Years (Was walking back to my buddy's drunk and slipped and fell on the ice). Not sure if I want to jar it around any now. I know the bit of moving I have been doing with my arms should be adding to its strength,


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Try. It's freshly broken as of New Years (Was walking back to my buddy's drunk and slipped and fell on the ice). Not sure if I want to jar it around any now. I know the bit of moving I have been doing with my arms should be adding to its strength,


...well, Happy New Year. 

Maybe we need TV public service announcements about "walking under the influence"...?


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Woo now the record is 25 without stopping


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I can do about 50 to failure (at least, that's what I just did to test it out, but I'm still sore from my upper workout yesterday :laughing. A bit less for diamond pushups, which is what I usually do.. the other day, I tried for 3x50 with a minute in between, but in the 2nd set I only got to 33, so I took a longer break before 3rd.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

53, and I'm only in 8th grade.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I used to be able to do a 100, but now only like 20


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

50 without any breaks involved. Still training for more though.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I can do about 30 of the pilates style (sometimes called "girl push-ups" :frustrating: ) and about 10-15 of the regular with my arms spread nice and wide . However, I do sometimes pause and hold a plank position for a few seconds in between while I gather the courage to continue  , but at least I am not going off momentum. I suppose that is all within a span of 1-2 min....not really sure. I usually stop because I am bored at that point, otherwise I would just hold a plank until I summon more courage. I don't know how "consecutive" would be determined...how many seconds are allowed in between?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

.5


----------



## McFluff (Feb 17, 2016)

34

improper pushups


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

I was up to 65 during the summer, but over the fall/winter I've let my routines slip and I've gotten into smoking so I'm down to about 40. I'm hoping the warmer weather coming to my area will motivate me to get fit again, and drop the unhealthy habits.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

I dropped my morning workout routine a few months back. Recently picked it up again, and this morning I was only able to do 37. 

Now I'm chugging that peanut butter to get that muscle back.

It should also be noted I'm short as Fuck, so I weigh less. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to be able to do upwards of 50 with decent form, but I had shoulder surgery in August so I'm still coming back from that. 

I tried out some push-ups just now and got to 11 before my arms gave out. Considering that in early December I was barely able to do one push-up without dying, I count this as a win!


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

last summer/autumn peak

... in a single set, 50-60, depends on the day.
... sometimes I do up to 250 in day

... 20-25 chin-ups in a single set
... same for hand-stand push ups.

Also, I'm a lank from hell. [6'1, 155/160] I'm not at strong as I sound but it's good enough.

... than I made the mistake of long boarding on a cold evening and caught some black ice. Didn't break anything, but I did pull a few things and bruised my wrist pretty back. [sucks more for playing/teaching keys + guitar] should be back up in a month.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

About 12 but I don't see the point of them. I have enough strength to do the work I need to do and then some. 

I dig garden plots by hand by myself without problem while other people complain and hate it and end up using a tiller. There's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Evolvenda (Aug 10, 2015)

12 - 15. Sad! It used to be 50 before I gained a shit ton of weight.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

About 10, unfortunately! Working on it, though (doing physical therapy for a fucked up shoulder).


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

80.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

20


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Less than 1.

​lol, no, really


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Tons but I don't weigh that much.


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

8..


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

One with perfect form but then my multiple broken wrists won't let me put any weight on them anymore.

I always had perfect form in pushups. And when I was young I could do a lot... between 75 and 100 easily. Now, my mind says I can still do that but my body won't cooperate.


----------

